# ATVflash  du N° 52 de vvm



## tysell29 (6 Mars 2010)

Salut,

J'ai un problème avec le script du terminal , pour le passage de l'ombre
à la lumière. J'ai a priori  suivis le process mais mon terminal me donne
çà :
         password: 
-bash-2.05b$ sudo mv Documents/ATV_Color /System/Library/StartupItems/ 
Password:
mv: rename Documents/ATV_Color to /System/Library/StartupItems/ATV_Color: Read-only file system
-bash-2.05b$ sudo chmod +x /System/Library/StartupItems/ATV_Color/ATV_Color
chmod: /System/Library/StartupItems/ATV_Color/ATV_Color: No such file or directory
-bash-2.05b$ sudo chown -R root:wheel /System/Library/StartupItems/ATV_Color/ 
chown: /System/Library/StartupItems/ATV_Color/: No such file or directory
-bash-2.05b$ sudo reboot
Connection to appletv.local closed by remote host.
Connection to appletv.local closed.
ordinateur-de-stephane-sellin:~ stephanesellin$ 

Il semble qu'il n'ai pas détecté  ATV_Color

merci,Steph.


----------



## tysell29 (6 Mars 2010)

J'ai résolu le problème ;

je reviens demain j'ai des problèmes d'orthographe .

merci,Steph.


----------



## tysell29 (7 Mars 2010)

Salut ,

Ma TV , eeeeeeeeuh, non mon , TELEviseur  COUleur à tube cathodique, date
du début des années 90 . Je pensais pas pouvoir y faire fonctionner mon appleTV
de façon raisonnable. He bin , déjà je me trompais sérieusement . Donc le soucis
qui est apparu est que je n'avais que du noir et blanc . J'ai installé le super patch
proposé par "vous et votre mac "  . Mais cela ne marchait pas ,merde ,shit, chiant quoi.
Et pourquoi cela ne marchait pas ?:

Le patch à appliquer est constitué comme suit:

Un dossier nommé "À glisser dans le dossier Documents de l'ATV" contenant 
 2 fichiers , Applist.plist et color.sh  et le sous dossier  ATV_Color qui contient 
ATV_Color (l'exécutable) et StartupParameters.plist. Le tout à glisser dans le dossier
document de l'apple TV .
 Donc moi, pas con , j'ai glisser le  dossier "À glisser dans le dossier Documents de l'ATV"
  ma groze erreur . Il faut bien mettre évidement tout les fichiers mais sans aucun dossier.
Enfin , je comprends la chose dans comme cela ( si ce n'est pas le cas prière de me rectifier).
 Je redécouvre totalement mon AppleTv avec  ATVflash et VVm , je ne la trouve pas si vieille
ça , ma téloche . Sympa . 

En espérant avoir été clair, merci, Steph.
PS: j'en doute (lol).


----------



## Dad(oo) (15 Mars 2010)

Non,ta télé n'est pas vieille et a une belle image !
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=237399&hl=Apple TV&st=90

J'ai eu le même problème...
la réponse est là:
http://forum.vvmac.com/forum/index.php?topic=1314.0

pour le "Read-only file system", c'est aussi là :voir la réponse de David, qui a écrit l'article 
http://forum.vvmac.com/forum/index.php?topic=1407.0
bonne chance...


----------



## tysell29 (15 Mars 2010)

Salut,

Bien plus clair et précis que ma solution.

Merci,Steph.


----------



## Dad(oo) (15 Mars 2010)

Merci, qui !


----------

